# Natural Chews in the UK



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I want to get some new natural chews for Max to try. At the moment his has his pizzle (which he loves) but I wish he had a bit more variety. I have tried him on the ziwipeak deer hoof and shank and also the stag bar antler but he doesn't really seem that bothered with them, he'll have a bit of a chew and then leave it whereas with his pizzle he will chew on it for ages.

Does anyone have any recommendations of natural chews that are available in the UK?

I saw another post about a website called 'Just Dogs' and they seem to have a good selection of natural treats, has anyone tried any of them? I like the sound of the chicken feet and the pork snouts, and their smaller pizzles seem very cheap too 

Natural Dog Treats Just Dogs


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I ordered some natural chews over Zooplus before. Rocky absolutely loved dried chicken necks even though he usually isn't really keen on natural chews. Also there are often reviews of the products by other customers which I found helps a lot.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have a look to see what they have!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I just ordered a few things from Zooplus to try out, will post again when they arrive to let you know how he gets on!


----------

